# Snowboarder Bully Makes Tourist Skier Pay



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Which one of you guys is this, LOL?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag3dJMXsx2I


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

_(fwiw i do not have sound on my comp, so not sure if this makes a difference...)_

....I don't get it. The skier had the right of way. He was downhill from the snowboarder. Tsk-tsk to the skier stopping in the middle of the trail but it looked like he only paused - b/c he is obviously a beginner - and was about to continue on.

The snowboard had a HUGE amount of time to avoid the skier. 

This is 100% the snowboarders fault.

The whole title of the video is stupid. To me it just seems like an unfortunate accident that someone wanted to try and profile into a snowboarder vs. skier, local vs. tourist scenario.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowboarder fucked up. Totally his fault. :shrug:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder what ski area has only three people per run? I want to go there.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Right at about :09 you can see the boarder lost his edge.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the type of dumb shit lawsuits are made of. snowboarder deserves to be executed.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

They're both fuckin' gapers..............look at all the pow in the trees.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect the entire thing was staged, kind of like a Jackass on Snow. Something about the way the skier moves tells me more skilled than he is showing.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been to SF, even there that isn't a black... 

Looks like they were both a little clueless, I'm just glad someone had a camera on. I think the saying is, "And for that, we thank you."


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Looked like the dude tried to spray but too fast.
Either way I do hate skiers stop half way on a slope.
Happened to me multiple times during my three day at Copper.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

That is the widest, smoothest, least technically challenging black diamond run I've ever seen.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> They're both fuckin' gapers..............look at all the pow in the trees.


It does look like there was a little fresh on their right that should have been cut up.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

There really are some of you who think this was done maliciously towards some random skier/stranger? Really?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Alkasquawlik said:


> There really are some of you who think this was done maliciously towards some random skier/stranger? Really?


Honestly? It's not an impossible situation. People can get pretty vicious over petty things.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Alkasquawlik said:


> There really are some of you who think this was done maliciously towards some random skier/stranger? Really?


my guess is it was staged, especially with the person filming it happened to be pointing camera at the perfect location at the perfect time.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

boarderaholic said:


> Honestly? It's not an impossible situation. People can get pretty vicious over petty things.


Look at the video though. Skier has his hood up, stops, and looks uphill directly at the snowboarder who proceeds to do a fucking awful slash and loses his edge, taking out the skier. Looks like it was just a friendly spray fight, except the snowboarder rides like a kook, resulting him in taking out the skier.

Not impossible, as I've dusted skiers before and I've had other people come up on me for petty things, but the thread title is misleading IMO.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> There really are some of you who think this was done maliciously towards some random skier/stranger? Really?


:facepalm1:  :facepalm3:
Uhmmmn,.. Folks? That has already been explained as _NOT_ a random accident with a stranger, but a prank among friends that went wrong!

The following article includes the _very same _video footage. 



Cu455 said:


> *SNOWBOARDER WIPES OUT SKIING FRIEND
> *
> Entertaining footage has emerged of a snowboarder crashing into a skier on a slope in Santa Fe, New Mexico, US.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it helps to read thru all the posts? :shrug: Juss sayin'! :hairy:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Look at the video though. Skier has his hood up, stops, and looks uphill directly at the snowboarder who proceeds to do a fucking awful slash and loses his edge, taking out the skier. Looks like it was just a friendly spray fight, except the snowboarder rides like a kook, resulting him in taking out the skier.
> 
> Not impossible, as I've dusted skiers before and I've had other people come up on me for petty things, but the thread title is misleading IMO.


Yes, I realize that. 

My comment was made more so as a general statement.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> :facepalm1:  :facepalm3:
> Uhmmmn,.. Folks? That has already been explained as _NOT_ a random accident with a stranger, but a prank among friends that went wrong!
> 
> The following article includes the _very same _video footage.
> ...


lol thanks for the advice CHomps



boarderaholic said:


> Yes, I realize that.
> 
> My comment was made more so as a general statement.


Word, understandable.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> the thread title is misleading IMO.


The thread title is just the title on the YouTube video itself. Not my words.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> The thread title is just the title on the YouTube video itself. Not my words.


Whoopsy! Sorry Toecutter. I meant to make mention of that myself. I was aware you didn't choose the title. 

...and it's not like I haven't jumped into a multi page thread with an opinion and missed reading the *one* post that explained all the misunderstanding! :facepalm1:  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> That is the widest, smoothest, least technically challenging black diamond run I've ever seen.


no way that is a black...our bunny hills have more slope and technical challenge

both clearly gapers


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> no way that is a black...our bunny hills have more slope and technical challenge


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

To me it looks like the boarder was just trying to spray him for stopping mid run, then go around, but lost his edge and plowed into him instead. Total fail for both of them, but 100% the boarders fault.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

http://youtu.be/B8XvNr5W1Qg they needed this guy around to put a hatchet to his head....:eyetwitch2:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I keep touting the benefits of magnetraction to people, and yet this still happens.:facepalm3:

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> I keep touting the benefits of magnetraction to people, and yet this still happens.:facepalm3:
> 
> :hairy:


Mag had nothing to do with it...complete dumb ass gaper mis calculation...

I would have been fairly pissed.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Mag had nothing to do with it...complete dumb ass gaper mis calculation...
> 
> I would have been fairly pissed.


I was making a joke.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Mag had nothing to do with it...complete dumb ass gaper mis calculation...
> 
> I would have been fairly pissed.


I think he was joking.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> http://youtu.be/B8XvNr5W1Qg they needed this guy around to put a hatchet to his head....:eyetwitch2:


:facepalm1:
_Why,..???_ Just, *WHY???*
How do reporters on the street always find the most moronic, ignorant, dumb assed mother fuckers around!

I am _sooo_ sick of hearing some inbred, Darwinian reject fuck, telling the world what he/she _"seen!"_    :finger1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

no matter what that shit still looked like it hurt, skier or not


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :facepalm1:
> _Why,..???_ Just, *WHY???*
> How do reporters on the street always find the most moronic, ignorant, dumb assed mother fuckers around!
> 
> I am _sooo_ sick of hearing some inbred, Darwinian reject fuck, telling the world what he/she _"seen!"_    :finger1:


Actually, the longer this "interview" went on (and it went on waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy too long), the more I thought that the reporter was the bigger idiot of the two.
I was waiting for the reporter to ask Kai his penis size, since he was interested in everything else about him.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Whatever the circumstances i just liked seeing that skier get creamed, haa


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Actually, the longer this "interview" went on (and it went on waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy too long), the more I thought that the reporter was the bigger idiot of the two.
> I was waiting for the reporter to ask Kai his penis size, since he was interested in everything else about him.:eyetwitch2:


There's more to the story.......Remember ‘Kai’ The Hatchet-Wielding Homeless Hitchhiker? He Has Been Arrested on a Murder Charge | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------

